
Jitsi Meet about to solve Firefox/Safari issues - Vinnl
https://github.com/jitsi/jitsi-meet/issues/4758#issuecomment-604463127
======
enriquto
I just tried jitsi today to have a meeting with two students. We could not
manage to get it to work, the three of us at the same time. We could hear each
other perfectly (better than zoom, actually) but never three videos at the
same time. Every time we restarted the browsers a different person appeared as
a static image (no video).

I am rooting for the jitsi developers to fix the browser issues. I'm still
recommending it to everybody, but I cannot do it with a straight face when it
still has these simple issues and the damn "FIREFOX BAD" at the beginning.

